# Why no Config.sys file in Windows 98 SE?



## Bud Norris (Jan 31, 2003)

Everything I read about Windows 98 says the OS must have a Config.sys file to boot. However in my Windows 98SE I have no Config.sys file and it boots OK. The line 'DEVICE=C:\Windows\Ifshlp.sys' shows up from someother file during boot as 'DEVICEHIGH=C:\Windows\Ifshlp.sys'. So There must be an equivalent to this missing Config.sys file but I don't know what it is or where to find it.
Can anyone help?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know where you're reading the stuff, but W98/W98SE does not require either the CONFIG.SYS or the AUTOEXEC.BAT files to function. In a clean installation, they're there with no content, simply as placeholders. Many 3rd party applications require entries in one or both of these files, that's why they're still processed by W98.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Correct. Even if Windows 98/98SE had CONFIG.SYS and AUTOEXEC.BAT files, it normally needs to have nothing in them. Commands inside those files are from the Windows 95 era and before.


----------



## Bud Norris (Jan 31, 2003)

Well excuse me!

You guys should read Microsoft articles Q139063 on VFAT failures and Q190024 on editing config in Windows 98. Also many other VFAT failure threads on this forum. I realize the config.sys file is not in 98se and thats why I asked about where the DEVICE= items are loaded from, since I know they are loaded. 

Thanks for your replies anyway.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, type in SYSEDIT, then click OK.

This will allow you to access and edit the CONFIG.SYS, AUTOEXEC.BAT, and other files.

Microsoft article #190024 explains a more difficult way to do it. :down: 

Like I said before, Windows 98/98SE doesn't normally need anything listed in the CONFIG.SYS file.

---------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, having a bad attitude isn't going to get you much if any help. We all do this on our own time and for free.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

